# Dx code help-anyone know what code



## Tonyj (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what code to use for Malignant Mullerian Cancer.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 19, 2012)

Stage I. Carcinoma is confined to the corpus uteri itself.
 Stage II. Carcinoma involves the corpus and the cervix.
 Stage III. Carcinoma extends outside the uterus but not outside the lesser pelvis.
 Stage IV. Carcinoma extends outside the true pelvis or involves the mucosa of the bladder or the rectum

I found this hope it helps


----------



## bryndi (Apr 19, 2012)

*Malignant Mullerian Cancer. ICD-9*

Malignant Mullerian Cancer.
I went to Neoplasm in the book, and then to Mullerian Duct is what its under..
Female- Primary- 184.8
Male- Primary- 187.8

hope this helps..


----------

